# iPod . . Do not Disconnect



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

When in the cradle connected to my pc, my ipod flashes the circle with slash and the message "do not disconnect" . . I have left it overnite and it is still flashing. If I take it out of the cradle, it works fine and indicates that the battery is fully charged, but when I put in in the cradle again, the "Do not Disconnect" flashes away.

Any idea why?


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

that symbol is really more a caution than anything else. It's to prevent you from disconnecting the iPod while it is receiving data during a sync (disconnecting while data is being transfered could cause corruption that will require a full reset of the iPod) . Now to ensure you are removing your iPod safely this is what you should be doing.
With iTunes open (I'm assuming your cradle is connected to your comp) click on your iPod (in iTunes 7 it is under devices) with the iPod menu open look in the bottom right corner of iTunes and you will see an iPod symbol with a little up pointing arrow beside it. Click on that to "eject" it and look at your iPod .... that symbol / warning should now be gone (so long as you gave it enough time to disconnect) and it should be showing the iPods menu

edit - there is a simpler method to disconnect a usb device in windows (without having iTunes open) but because you are in the apple forum I'm assuming you are using an apple, there may be a similar method in it but I have no idea what it might be


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks . . that worked . . I am using a PC bye the way.


----------

